# Destroys EVERY toy



## Mcunnin4

My V cannot be trusted with anything plush/stuffed or soft! He has chewed his dog bed many many many times and we just put the stuffing back in the morning (vs buying new beds! NO) I cant buy him very many toys as he destroys them. Especially rope toys...he loves to eat the strings and we ALWAYS see them the next morning in his doo. 

Our only saving graces have been real dog bones, and a bunch of Kong products. I have been to petsmart and petco hoping to find a toy that he will love and not destroy but I am running out of options! Oh and he loves his nylabones. That's about it. Any suggestions for new toys for my boy? Ill buy online if necessary! Also, does anyone know how to stop it maybe? Why cant he just play with the toy without destroying it? He gets plenty of exercise before and after work, even after a good workout he will still aim to destroy it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Don't let him have it unattended so that you can correct him for shredding...maybe. We just stick to nylabones, kong products and FetchIt balls.


----------



## abatt

Our pup is the same. My husband got him 3 new toys for his 1 year birthday. 1st toy lasted 5 minutes, 2nd toy - about half a day, 3rd toy - 2 days. All three were sold at the store and durable. His main goal in paying with toys is to find a weak spot!

The only ones that hold up for him are rubber balls, nyllabones and Tuffy's toys.


----------



## MilesMom

How about antlers?


----------



## datacan

No stuffed play items are left with the dog. Ours will disembowel every stuffed toy. 

Nylabone, flextime chew and soft antlers under supervision. 

Chewing out of boredom is not an option, we go for a walk, instead.


----------



## Carolina Blue

Kiya chews the faces off all those plush type toys. I have had luck with Tuffie toy number 9 and 10 (dogtuff.com) and the Kyjen invincibles. Of course antlers and bullie sticks.


----------



## gunnr

Good luck stopping him. They destroy the toys because they can. Some more than others. Gunnr was brutal on toys. Tika was very good with toys. it's just the dog.

As an alternative;
If you have any old bed sheet, T-shirts, Levi's, or bath towels, cut them into strips about 8" wide and 2'-3' long. Twist each strip into a "rope and tie a series of knots in it of differing sizes. My dogs have always loved these, and they're cheap.
Oh yeah, wash the fabric in hot water with no soap before cutting them up


----------



## MCD

Hey Gunnr.
You have a very good idea there. Can you not braid and twist and knot those articles into a good sized rope that is fairly durable. I always seem to have t shirts with major holes in them from my husband working in the window plant..... Jeans aren't an issue too. it's always good to recycle. However I just hope that Dharma doesn't do this to her toys as in be aggressive. Time will tell. We get her in July.


----------



## gunnr

Yep, you can make a rope. The knots just give them different sized chew toys that they can gnaw on, rip and shred. Once they're done, throw it away and make a new one.
If you make the toy right in front of them they go nuts in anticipation. Their eyes just light up waiting for the first toss.


----------



## TAIsMom

This weekend I just taught Tai to bring me his Kong if there was no peanut butter left in it. If I asked 'where's your Kong' he would go get it for me for a re-fill. it's the first toy that has actually survived his chewing!


----------



## MCD

A larger sized puppy Kong is one of the first toys that I bought for Dharma- I guess they are fairly useful for chewing as well as other purposes. I never bought stuff like this for my last dog.(Probably because I don't think stuff like that existed or I was just ignorant) I learned about Kongs when I worked on the horse farm.


----------



## Rudy

My 17 week Red devil will out point a stud 

I had some chores and left Her alone 45 minutes max 5am this morning 

Lets just say She Chewed a custom wall and a custom Log bed and log Fish some fun  :

Those baby teeth are flat files or Beaver Choppers just ask big Ruds Nuts lol 

and had antlers and more all over the Cave

Were Never done ;D

There were some Words

Swedish  ;D :-*


----------



## tknafox2

TAIsMom said:


> This weekend I just taught Tai to bring me his Kong if there was no peanut butter left in it. If I asked 'where's your Kong' he would go get it for me for a re-fill. it's the first toy that has actually survived his chewing!


You are on to the answer I believe... In My opinion...Once the dog knows the reason for toys, is not to distroy them, that they have a fun and enjoyable purpose, that the toy is an object that will get them attention and pleasure... They respect them. 
One way to teach this, simply is to play games with the toys, to teach the dog its purpose. This topic has been discussed before, and I mentioned Hide and seek which is a wonderful game, easily learned by a pup. Fetch is another simply loved game. etc etc.. make up your own games that show the dog that the toy is better intact than in the trash. 
When Pearl (my Bloodhound) came to live with us, She destroyed the toys... We had her play the games we had taught Foxy. Now even though Fox is gone, Pearl doesn't ruin any toys, she brings them to us when she wants attention, and we play. Her favorite toy is the Head of a stuffed Pheasant that I re-sewed a squeaker into, it disappears in her mouth, but we find it everywhere, and she is never with out it. It has been truly an amazing transformation.
The key I believe is to teach the dog the value of the toy, as in attention, play, pleasure, satisfaction, fun etc. I don't believe you can give a toy and ignore the purpose. Show them how to play with it.


----------



## Mcunnin4

These were all great responses thank you! I am going to go buy an antler today I've been hearing a lot about them lately and I think Bentley will enjoy it since he loves his nylabone. He hates the fact that the nylabone isn't easily destroyed and makes him love it that much more and I think that will be the case with the antler as well!

I also heard about this "world ball" (look it up) we actually saw one at the dog park, they were using it as a soccer ball, but of course Bentley saw it and couldn't resist stealing it. I went to give it back to him before he popped it and they said no he can play with it, he wont be able to break it. And sure enough, he could hold it in his mouth but it wouldn't pop under pressure. In addition, if you buy one they send one to a kid in a third world country. If you do manage to pop it/ruin it, you send it back to them and they send you a new one so they can see what went wrong in that ball design.

WIN/WIN in my opinion. Not many things are vizsla proof these days!

Kind of pricey but I think the antler and the world ball will be his new best friends! Also I plan on getting Bentley a bark box (barkbox.com) I think this will be a fun treat for him to dig through! )

CANT wait!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## abatt

We had one of the "world balls". Lasted about a day. Our pup decided that it is much more fun to chew the continents off of it and eat them. So don't leave Bentley unattended when playing with it.


----------



## Amy11

Try the "Chuck-It Kick Fetch" ball! I bought mine at PetsMart. I always bring it to the dog park and no dog has been able to destroy it. Dogs can easily pick it up and run with it, and you can throw/kick it around. It's great! Can't be popped. =) Here is a link: 

http://www.chewy.com/dog/chuckit-ki..._content=pla&gclid=COyrqIqf37cCFSfl7Aod7WwA8Q


----------



## datacan

If the dog destroys all toys, there are other, more pressing problems to address... like boredom and toy ownership... walk, walk, walk...


----------



## Mcunnin4

REALLY!? Datacon? Wow im surprised! It seemed almost indestructible at the dog park.

Thanks for telling me that haha


----------



## California V

abatt said:


> We had one of the "world balls". Lasted about a day. Our pup decided that it is much more fun to chew the continents off of it and eat them. So don't leave Bentley unattended when playing with it.


I think you might be talking about a different "world ball"...

Is this the one that was originally mentioned? http://www.oneworldfutbol.com/ It doesn't have any continents.


----------



## abatt

Yeah. I was talking about a different one. We had this one. And he didn't want to play fetch with it, instead would sit and chew the continents off.

http://www.chewy.com/dog/planet-dog..._content=pla&gclid=CK243tqb9bcCFcee4Aod7nsANA


----------



## Mcunnin4

California V: Yes! That is the one I was talking about. Have you have any experience with this one?


----------



## Oquirrh the V

tknafox2 said:


> In My opinion...Once the dog knows the reason for toys, is not to distroy them, that they have a fun and enjoyable purpose, that the toy is an object that will get them attention and pleasure... They respect them.
> ...I don't believe you can give a toy and ignore the purpose. Show them how to play with it.


I LOVED this advice. I've been avoiding buying Oquirrh new toys because I would buy these cute toys and they would get destroyed so fast. Last night, I bought a soft, thin rubber pig. I played with the toy for quite a while, oinking it and showing it to Oquirrh. When I finally gave it to him, he was very gentle, pushed it around with his nose and finally started oinking it and didn't try to tear it apart immediately. He played with it for a good hour then I could tell he was becoming bored and tired. He started chewing one of the feet and I told him "that's enough" and put the pig away and got out a nylabone for him. I love hearing ideas from other people! Thanks for the advice.

"What, we're done playing?!"


----------



## tknafox2

;D Oquirrh, I am so glad to read your response, and that your V enjoyed his toy!!
Try playing Hide and seek with it.. Make him sit and stay in one room, take the pig to a different room and place it in plain sight. Go back to him and say OK ( encourage him to go find the pig) give him hints if he needs them till he finds it ,and then LOTS of praise, and maybe a small treat. They learn really fast, and soon you will be able to challenge him with more difficult hiding places ... because they love the game, the challenge, the treat, and the TOY.


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby destroys almost all new toys. We have a handful of toys that she's had since she came home with us at 8 weeks, and she doesn't destroy those even though she easily could. She plays with them all the time, she just doesn't chew them up like any new toy I bring in. 

Isn't that weird?


----------



## MCD

I took some of Mark's old shirts from work and washed them in hot water with no soap tore them into 3 strips each in 2 lengths and braided them tied them into knots and loops so I have chew toys and things for Dharma to play with when she comes home in 4 weeks. This might work and is recycling my husband's holy clothes. LOL!


----------



## MCD

This being said........ I told Cheri (breeder) about this and she said that too much "Tug of War" as puppies can pull their teeth out of alignment much like children sucking their thumbs and to be careful.


----------



## TAIsMom

MCD said:


> I took some of Mark's old shirts from work and washed them in hot water with no soap tore them into 3 strips each in 2 lengths and braided them tied them into knots and loops so I have chew toys and things for Dharma to play with when she comes home in 4 weeks. This might work and is recycling my husband's holy clothes. LOL!


what a great idea for my old socks!!! I don't know how long they'll last, but I know Tai will LOVE them!! ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer

MCD said:


> I took some of Mark's old shirts from work and washed them in hot water with no soap tore them into 3 strips each in 2 lengths and braided them tied them into knots and loops so I have chew toys and things for Dharma to play with when she comes home in 4 weeks. This might work and is recycling my husband's holy clothes. LOL!


I did this with sweatpants over the weekend. Already destroyed into tiny pieces. But "free" so I don't really care. 

Tug of war as a puppy did actually pull out some of Penny's puppy teeth way before normal time but it was with her V brother, not a human, so probably a lot more rough. Her teeth are a little askew now in my opinion but she's not for show and she eats just fine so I'm not upset about it.


----------

